# Chihuahuas Are Real Dogs To!



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

My NON 'handbag dog' :001_rolleyes: Very much a real dog :thumbup:

For the record he is 7lbs and not a 'Teacup' because they don't exist! 

Here are some action shots 


















Muuuuum throw it already!









Grrrrrr

















He loves going out in the car









And walks off-lead 

































When it snowed









He is a total doofus!









He loves nothing more than to snuggle up on the sofa under a blankey :hearts: 









Sorry for the pic overload!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lovely pictures of a gorgeous dog
thoroughly enjoyed them
thanks very much


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!! :001_wub:

I love the last pic, so cute


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

He's lovely and got a wee smile on his face as he sleeps but he is tiny (well compared to mine anyway)!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Great pictures  he's gorgeous , I love chihuahuas, I have two myself (also not handbag dogs) they are so funny and loving.


----------



## PinkChipoo (Nov 4, 2011)

Great pics! Such an adorable little guy! I agree! Chihuahuas are awesome!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Fab pics, they're adorable


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely boy :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think you have a defective Chihuahua there, he appears to have legs and is, horror of horrors, _using _them! :shocked:

Seriously though, he looks a cool little guy. Nice to see some people do let them be normal dogs.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Awww love the pictures!! He is such a sweet heart. I am always so fascinated about how similar chihuahuas are in their expression. And I agree, Rocky is also not a handbag dog !!! They are full of energy!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah mine are not handbag dogs either, a lot of people just assume things when it comes to chis and their owners.

Lovely pics by the way. x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, he is gorgeous!! Its amazing how deceptive Chis are when it comes to size though coz he looks smaller then 7Ibs in the pictures.
I too have non handbag Chihuahuas...and the proof is that when I saw your pics of your lovely boy my first thought was' "what a beautiful colour.....I bet it makes it nice and easy to see where the poop is when he rolls!!":lol:


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful! I have 2 chihuahuas too and couldn't agree more. Rocky is amazing!


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

He is totally gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_great pictures, i have 3 chihuahuas, great little dogs.:thumbup:_


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

lovely pics i'd love a chihuahua but i've got two pretty big dogs and would be scared of it gettin squashed !!!!


----------



## staffygurl (Aug 29, 2011)

He's gorgeous its annoys me when I see people carrying their small dogs around I just want to run up and say "they can walk you do know that don't you" people don't treat them like dogs they get them as accessories. There's a chihuahua directly behind us and it used to escape into our back garden to play with Roxie and they both loved it! No matter how big its still its a dog and should act like it!

The pic of him on his back made me giggle, Roxie does that and will bark at herself rollin side to side, its nice to see she's not the only one  

He's a gorgeous looking lad :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

They are if allowed to be. A lady in our local park has 2 who are never picked up, and play off lead with all the other dogs.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

He is lovely


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi is lovely. My 9 yr old son keeps saying he wants a chihuahua and my husband is now beginning to like them after meeting a very cute and very well mannered one at the park...he says mabe one day but as we are also a big dog person my only worry would be the chi might get accidentally hurt by our bigger dogs. In no way do I think that small dogs like chi's are not a Real dog. All dogs are REAL dogs


----------

